# String and brace height for 1970's Bear Super Kodiak



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

The Super Kodiaks brace between 8"-9". I normally make a pre stretched flemish twist string 56 1/4" for the ones I own. Mostly I find 8.5 about right on the Super Kodiaks. Your string could stretch a bit but 9" isn't really bad on that bow. Also, I only use dacron on my vintage bows. Even though some people use fast flight the tips aren't rated for that and why chance it on a piece of history.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I just traded my '72 SK and it shot real sweet at 8 5/8"


----------



## NickW (Aug 1, 2010)

Classic Ranger said:


> I couldn't find anything on the internet about the correct brace height for this bow, but thinking that 9" is too high. There aren't many twists on the string which will enable me to lower the brace height. Assuming the brace height needs to be lower, should I return this string and get the next length up or will the string just need to be stretched out since it is a new string? Also, according to the packaging the string is made out of Dacron.


Hope this helps.

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/...manuals/2012/2012BearTraditionalBowManual.pdf


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Your string may stretch some, as somebody else mentioned.

Also, 9 inches may not be a problem, but it seems that you should really have a slightly longer string.

My old Bears seem to work well at about 8 1/4.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

My father in law gave me a 60 amo, 53lbs., 1969 SK. I just had a local Trad bow maker make me a dacron string, it's 57" long and the BH is 8". I thought I'd play around a little with it.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Does having too low a brace height have a negative effect on such a bow? Just curious because..........

I have a 54" Browning Fury II recurve, which I think is similar to the older Bear recurves. Back in the day, before I was aware of such things as "brace height", I used to just walk into the archery shop, and get a string for a 54" bow, put it on the bow and leave it at that. The bow did have a very high brace height (but never measured it) with such a store-bought string. But it seemed to shoot well, took deer with it, won a trophy once too. !!

After not shooting the bow for many years, then getting back into archery, and learning things like "brace height", I ordered a string that was longer than what I used to use on the bow.

The bow is not strung up right now, so I forget where I have it set, but I wound up twisting the string to about a 6.5, maybe 7" at the very most brace height. The bow shoots better than it ever did "back in the day", more accurate, and much much harder, you can hardly see the arrow fly. (72#) It's a regular rocket launcher. 

So I'm just curious, 8-9" brace heights just seem very high, what if you took them down to seven? Or will the Super Kodiak slap the crap out of your arm, braced like that. ??? Or again, will it hurt the bow in any way?? I know that too much BH can hurt or break a bow, but I've never heard about too little, other than getting too much arm and wrist slap from the string. Again, lowering the BH on my Browning really woke that bow up.


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

AMO standards say that a 60"AMO strn will measure 57"


----------

